# Still in season?



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

I am pretty sure Bella is having her first season. Her lady bits and nipples are swollen, she has been cleaning herself down below a lot and has been chewing her toys up- she has ripped both arms off her teddy and shredded other things of hers. but apart from that I haven't seen any blood or other signs. She has now almost stopped cleaning herself down below but is still swollen. Does anyone have any advice as to if it is definately her season as I was expecting it to be more troublesome and when it is safe to allow walks again? Any advice appreciated for a first time female dog owner, thanks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She may have just kept herself extra clean, which is a bonus for you!
From the onset of season it's normally 21 days before they are safe around male dogs.


----------

